# Buying Limber and having it cut.



## loosecaboose (Feb 14, 2011)

I often buy lumber and have it cut, mostly to fit in our car. My question is, do you tip the guy that cuts it? I had never had them cut it until a couple of months ago,( I used to have a pick-up). My wife asked me the other day if I should tip the guy. I never even thought of that. Any one have any thoughts?


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you talking about things like plywood?
I get that cut at the box stores and I consider the cutting to be a value added service on their part.
No need to tip them. IMHO
Rough cut lumber I haul in my car by taking out the passenger seat and folding down the back seat.
10-12 ft lengths up to 10" wide…no problem.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Och nae Laddie

Tell her you hae Scottish blood

Jamie
In a tip free Scotland


----------



## loosecaboose (Feb 14, 2011)

I am usually buying board lumber, from a big box store. I never felt it was necessary to tip them, but after she asked, I thought I would seek other opinions.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think there is anything wrong with giving a tip but I certainly don't think it is necessary. Really if you want to then do it otherwise I wouldn't loose sleep over it. And stop listening to the wife they just cause trouble, LOL.

They better give you the best service with or without the tip, you are giving them your hard earned money.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

If it's from places like HD, lowes, naaaaa forget about it their just doin their job.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, some shops charge for cutting more than a few pieces. They'll
do a few for free at my local HD.

Charging a bit does help cover maintenance costs for the equipment.

I've never tipped the guy.

Hardwood dealers will cut stuff for you. They always charge for it in 
my experience.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Home Depot sells a lot of wood by the LF why would they even consider charging for a cut of any wood. Just another way to get your money I guess. 
The guy I get my wood from is either making moldings or cutting wood, he appreciates the time away from the molder. I sit and BS with him for awhile and help him cut the wood. Never been charged for it.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

If it's a Big Box store he/she probably can't accept a tip. I work for Walmart, and we are plainly told that accepting tips is reason for termination. (helping to load furniture, grills, garden soil, into cars, etc. At our store we've even let associates who want to, deliver things locally if the associate has a truck & the customer doesn't).


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

When working in the woods or various small mills I never tip the owner or headsawyer but casual workers appreciate coffee, pop, sweets and a sandwich during the job-I usually pitch in too. When my truck and trailer is loaded (I take boards, slabs, bark, off-cuts and limb/knot scrap) I'll leave a 12 pack or jug and any leftovers for the adults. (School age kids are prohibited from working near the machinery-but still help. I leave them small monies -fives.) I send a thank you note mentioning the casual workers. They keep me in mind and call if they have something that I might be interested in. Kind of reverse marketing-? Got some neat stuff along the way. Thanks, s.

On Wisconsin!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

If you tip the person that assists you by cutting your lumber, they DO appreciate it. I'm speaking more about a sawmill or lumber yard, not a box store.


----------

